# Help: 6.3-RELEASE-p8



## Victori (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I was wondering if someone could guide me in the right direction or explain to me how to install updates to a FreeBSD OS. 

I have 2 old FreeBSD servers that I will be replacing soon which are running: 6.3-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE-p8 #0

I would like to match the same OS version along with any patches with the new servers im using to replace them with. 

I installed 6.3 to the new servers but they dont match how the old servers were setup. 

Here is what I get when I run a `uname-a` on the new servers:

```
6.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE #0
```


My question is how do I get the new servers to have 6.3-Release-p8? 

Sorry for the simple question, this is my first FreeBSD server that I'm building. 

Any help or feedback is appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## vivek (Dec 1, 2009)

You can use freebsd-update utility or freebsd source code build world method. See 
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/announce.html
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8406

Backup data before you use any one of the method,


----------



## Victori (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks vivek!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2009)

Warning! Keep in mind that the links vivek posted tell you how to update/upgrade to 8.0-RELEASE. 
Probably not what you want, the process is pretty much the same though.
Keep in mind that you'll want to track RELENG_6_3 (csup/cvsup) or 6.3-RELEASE (freebsd-update).

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## Victori (Dec 2, 2009)

SirDice, you are the man. Thanks so much. :e


----------

